# California SE Exam Application



## dacrax07 (Dec 14, 2021)

I submitted my SE exam application to the CA board at the end of October in preparation to take the April 2022 SE exam, but I have not received any response whether or not my application has been accepted or if they need more information/clarification. The check for the application fee was cashed in a few days after I submitted it so the application packet has been received by the board, but almost two months have passed since then. How long does it usually take to hear back? Thanks!


----------



## BridgeEngineerLBC (Dec 14, 2021)

I submitted my application for Fall 2021 exam in March and I took a good 3 months to get approval. My check was cashed within 2 weeks and I got an email acknowledging application was received. From there it took a good 2 months to get the technical review email, then another month to approved for examination. If you don’t hear from the board by mid-January, I would contact them to get a status update on your application.


----------



## dacrax07 (Dec 15, 2021)

I haven't received any email acknowledging my application was received yet. Hopefully there isn't an issue with me not getting emails from the board, though I have gotten emails from them before for my PE. Thanks for sharing your experience!


----------



## MambaMentality24 (Dec 15, 2021)

dacrax07 said:


> I submitted my SE exam application to the CA board at the end of October in preparation to take the April 2022 SE exam, but I have not received any response whether or not my application has been accepted or if they need more information/clarification. The check for the application fee was cashed in a few days after I submitted it so the application packet has been received by the board, but almost two months have passed since then. How long does it usually take to hear back? Thanks!


@CAPLS


----------



## CAPLS (Dec 15, 2021)

BridgeEngineerLBC said:


> I submitted my application for Fall 2021 exam in March and I took a good 3 months to get approval. My check was cashed within 2 weeks and I got an email acknowledging application was received. From there it took a good 2 months to get the technical review email, then another month to approved for examination. If you don’t hear from the board by mid-January, I would contact them to get a status update on your application.


Feel free to send me a PM with your name and I'll check on the status


----------



## xTn (Dec 18, 2021)

dacrax07 said:


> I submitted my SE exam application to the CA board at the end of October in preparation to take the April 2022 SE exam, but I have not received any response whether or not my application has been accepted or if they need more information/clarification. The check for the application fee was cashed in a few days after I submitted it so the application packet has been received by the board, but almost two months have passed since then. How long does it usually take to hear back? Thanks!


I'm also waiting for my application to be approved. Haven't received anything yet either. Submitted mine right on the deadline. Haha.


----------



## dacrax07 (Dec 29, 2021)

xTn said:


> I'm also waiting for my application to be approved. Haven't received anything yet either. Submitted mine right on the deadline. Haha.


Good to know I'm not the only one waiting. I still haven't received an email, but I'll give an update once I do.


----------



## dacrax07 (Dec 29, 2021)

Update: I just received the email saying my application has been referred for technical review.


----------



## xTn (Jan 4, 2022)

dacrax07 said:


> Update: I just received the email saying my application has been referred for technical review.


Same. I just received mine today. Have you been approved or still waiting for technical review results?


----------



## dacrax07 (Jan 5, 2022)

xTn said:


> Same. I just received mine today. Have you been approved or still waiting for technical review results?


Nice! I'm still waiting for the technical review results. I'll post another update when I get something new.


----------



## E720 (Jan 7, 2022)

I am a PE in Utah. Do I have to file an application to take SE if I am wanting licensure in California? What if I have already passed the SE?


----------



## BridgeEngineerLBC (Jan 7, 2022)

You first have to have your PE (Civil) license in CA before applying for SE licensure in CA. Usually you have to wait a minimum of 3 years after obtaining your CA Civil PE license before applying for an SE license, but im not sure if you’re exempt from this requirement since you already passed the SE exam elsewhere.


----------



## E720 (Jan 7, 2022)

Thank you. I also should have clarified I am PE in Utah and California. I just wanted to make sure I would still be able to get SE in California even though I took the SE exam without filling out any application.


----------



## BridgeEngineerLBC (Jan 7, 2022)

You should be good then, you should able to apply through reciprocity.


----------



## CaliPE (Jan 8, 2022)

E720 said:


> Thank you. I also should have clarified I am PE in Utah and California. I just wanted to make sure I would still be able to get SE in California even though I took the SE exam without filling out any application.


California will accept the NCEES exams regardless of which state they were taken and passed. If you have already passed the SE and hold a valid Civil Engineer license in CA, you can apply to for your SE license. You will need to demonstrate a minimum of three years of structural engineering experience (meeting the requirements in Board Rules 426.10 and 426.11). You cannot claim experience that was used to qualify for your CA PE license.


----------



## dacrax07 (Jan 22, 2022)

Update: I got the technical approval on Jan 13. It looks like I'm good to go to register for the test


----------



## xTn (Feb 18, 2022)

dacrax07 said:


> Update: I got the technical approval on Jan 13. It looks like I'm good to go to register for the test


I still haven't received approval. Did you get it from the same email that sent the technical review notice?


----------



## dacrax07 (Feb 18, 2022)

xTn said:


> I still haven't received approval. Did you get it from the same email that sent the technical review notice?


Same sender, but it was a different email thread with the subject line "Application Status"


----------



## xTn (Feb 18, 2022)

dacrax07 said:


> Same sender, but it was a different email thread with the subject line "Application Status"


Oh. Nevermind. I went through my emails from January and apparently one of my references answered an "I don't know" to one of the questions, so I have to look for another reference. I didn't notice the email because I kept on looking for something from BPELSG, but it came from the email of the reviewer.


----------

